# Roof racks gen 2 sedan



## DavidT2169 (Oct 18, 2017)

Has anyone found/installed a roof rack on a gen 2 sedan yet? Can't seem to find anything.
I know chevy has a factory one for the hatch but not the sedan.


----------

